

Ask HN: Keyboard for software engineer? - pbowyer

Hello, I&#x27;m a software engineer and I’ve never had a decent keyboard. My last one’s just died, and this $8 stand-in is awful.<p>This time, I want to get something for my PC that makes my 8-10 hour&#x2F;day programming&#x2F;writing easier on my fingers and wrists.<p>I have small hands (full-stretch span from 1st to 4th finger: 12cm&#x2F;5” - on a MBP, hitting Return with my forefinger on ‘J’ is not comfortable)<p>I’ve also been straining my shoulder, so need tenkeyless or smaller, such that my mouse isn’t so far out.<p>What do you use, what do you recommend, and why?
======
Someone1234
I use laptop-style keyboards even on the desktop. They have keys with low
compression depth and low compression weight to allow faster typing and less
strain due to less action.

For two examples Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 3000 and AmazonBasics Wired
Keyboard (if you want a chiclet-style keyboard). However the Comfort Curve's
curve is a perk. I really like the Macbook Pro's keyboard also.

I will add this: It is very fashionable at the moment to recommend mechanical
keyboards (in particular for "gaming"). I'd urge caution if you type all day
on it, as they typically require a greater compression weight and greater
compression distance (i.e. they make you slower, and work harder). However if
you aren't a comfortable touch-typist the feedback may be helpful.

Mechanical keyboards definitely aren't for everyone. I used the IBM Model M
back in the early 1990s (back when it had a DIN connector on it, pre-PS/2) and
I thought then and I think now that it was a terrible keyboard. It was built
like a tank, true, but otherwise really poor to type on for medium to long
periods.

~~~
0942v8653
When I got a mechanical keyboard (Cherry MX Blues), the activation force was
quite a bit lower than my rubber dome keyboard and took a while to get used
to. Buckling-spring keyboards (especially the model M) are quite a bit
heavier. I'd say that the blues are on par with or slightly lighter than a
Macbook Pro's keyswitches.

------
carise
I started my mechanical keyboard search (or journey?) on an IBM Model M, but
it was a little too stiff and big for me. I now use a Leopold Otaku tenkeyless
([https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyle...](https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rtabn)),
with Cherry browns. I wasn't sure which Cherry switches to get, but from doing
some research, people seemed to agree that Cherry brown switches were good for
all-around keyboard use (gaming, typing, etc.). While I like my MS Natural
4000 (especially for the leatherette wristpad), I really enjoy typing with my
mechanical keyboard better.

I would also recommend a key sampler, as @wattson mentioned.

------
insertcoffee
I have 2x of the filco majestouch tenkeyless ninja keyboards with brown keys.
For me its perfect, its hard to suggest a generically 'perfect keyboard' as
everyone is different. They are not cheap.

~~~
pbowyer
Thanks - I looked at that online today. Cost doesn't matter - even if I got
1wpm more or did 4 min extra typing a day, it'd pay for itself.

Without being able to experience these keyboards, the choice of Cherry MX
Brown/Cherry MX Red/Topre is tricky. As you say, it's a very personal thing,
and I suspect the difference between those three isn't as important as having
a good keyboard layout and sane key action.

~~~
esw
Agreed, and it's so subjective. I was a long-time Apple keyboard user (I had
the flat chiclet board for years), and struggled with whether a mechanical
keyboard would be too loud, or the extra key travel would bother me. I ordered
a key/switch sampler, but even with that it's pretty hard to get a sense what
they'll feel like on a board. I obsessed about keyboards for probably a month
before breaking down and ordering a WASD with Cherry MX Blues. For what it's
worth, I found that the loudness of these keyboards was wildly overstated, and
I think you probably get used to whatever you've got after a few weeks of use
anyway. I never really think about my keyboard until one of these threads pops
up, which is funny considering how much mental energy I devoted to choosing
one.

~~~
pbowyer
Thank you, this is really helpful. I find the keyboard on my 2009 MBP pretty
good so the chiclet board is appealing - but equally I know I hit these keys
too hard for my own good, and bottom them out all the time. It's more tiring
to type on than a good desktop keyboard.

> I obsessed about keyboards for probably a month before breaking down and
> ordering a WASD [...] I never really think about my keyboard until one of
> these threads pops up, which is funny considering how much mental energy I
> devoted to choosing one.

Oh boy, that sounds just like me! You should have seen the _months_ I took to
spec out my new desktop computer. Drop me an email if you want to have a foil
for these times :)

------
thecrumb
Code Keyboard 87 key -
[https://codekeyboards.com/](https://codekeyboards.com/)

Also checkout keyboard.io - they are working on a ergo, mechanical key
solution which looks very interesting.

------
Blackthorn
This is a very personal question for a lot of people. I personally use the
modern version of the good old IBM Model M (made by the same factory), called
a Unicomp. Unicomp makes tenkeyless versions, btw.

------
Rainymood
Cherry MX blues are godly for typing, be sure to check if your wife is fine
with them though - they make a lot of noise.

